# Deviled Eggs, with or without relish?



## Scatterprime

From my great grandmother on down, everyone in my family has made deviled eggs with pickle relish, usually half and half dill and sweet relish. Recently I have ran into other people who have always had it without. I've tried it, but wasn't real impressed, finding them dry and lacking in flavor (but maybe I just haven't tried the right recipe). So I was hoping all of you could give some feedback as to which way you prefer it and why? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jennyema

No relish.  Ever.  In my deviled eggs.

Maybe in potato salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

In my world the use of pickle relish in or on anything but a hot dog was a sign of hard times and associated with city living.  I think it might have been a throwback to the Great Depression.  I grew up with deviled eggs made using mashed yolks, mayonnaise or softened butter, S&P and mustard mixed together and piled back into the whites.  I was very much impressed the first time I saw a sophisticated deviled egg topped with a slice of a stuffed manzanilla olive! 

Oops!  I forgot the dusting of paprika!


----------



## GotGarlic

My mom used Betty Crocker's recipe for deviled eggs, which included dill pickle relish. I never buy relish but I always have dill pickles, so I chop those up and put them in my deviled eggs. My mom was big on the paprika, but since I have an herb garden, I usually use chives.


----------



## buckytom

none in the yolk filler, but i've had a little dollop of relish on top of it that's good.

btw, i work with a guy who worked at a pickle/relish factory when he was young. you really don't want to know what sounds come out of the vat when they turn the augers on to empty out the last bits of broken pickles which end up being made into relish.

trust me, make your own relish.


----------



## Scatterprime

I haven't tried it yet, but a friend of mine said they substituted Old Bay seasoning for the paprika and liked it so much they never went back.


----------



## Hoot

Nay to relish here. We do like some horseradish mixed in with the yolk. We also dust deviled eggs with Old Bay.


----------



## taxlady

Never heard of putting pickle relish in stuffed eggs.


----------



## Addie

Mayo and some powdered mustard, S&P. Enough to give it a real kick. Top with paprika.


----------



## Zhizara

I rarely make my deviled eggs the same.  Sometimes I use relish, sometimes not.  I like it sweet with honey mustard, sometimes hot with mustard and horseradish.

For mild I sprinkle the tops with paprike.  For spicy, I like to sprinkle cayenne.

One of the best ideas for a cookout I had was to ask everyone to bring deviled eggs.  A dozen eggs don't cost much, and the huge variety of flavors made for a wonderful assortment of appetizers.


----------



## bakechef

No pickles or pickle relish.  My recipe includes mayonnaise, mustard (not too much), salt and pepper and some cream cheese, about 4oz. per dozen yolks.  The cream cheese adds volume without altering the flavor much allowing me to pipe nice generous swirls into each egg, sprinkled with paprika. 

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Katie H

Depends.  I have a number of recipes for deviled eggs.  One of our favorites includes mashed avocado with the egg yolk and bacon bits.  Ultra-yummy!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I use cornichon, capers, dijon mustard, a good mayo (I have to try homemade when DF gives me some more fresh eggs), dill, s&p

 

I pipe them out with a zip top bag, sprinkle with more dill 
and some smoked paprika


----------



## buckytom

Katie H said:


> Depends.  I have a number of recipes for deviled eggs.  One of our favorites includes mashed avocado with the egg yolk and bacon bits.  Ultra-yummy!




thanks, kth! the avacados (avacadoes?) are a great idea. dw has been on an avocado kick lately. i think it has something to do with burning calories, or nutritive value per calorie, or something.

but any way i can reduce mayo and add avocado will get her to eat them. i've actually seen her scoop out most of the egg yolk mixture and eat just the egg whites at parties. what's the point of eating them at that point? 

but this might work. thanks again.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

hows-about something different:
Deviled Eggs Recipe | Martha Stewart


----------



## Kayelle

My Mom always used pickle relish. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. They are rarely done the same way every time. Now, I love avocado, but in deviled eggs? Nope, not for me. The color alone would turn me off.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Never heard of putting pickle relish in stuffed eggs.



I love the tangy crunch they give the filling. Give it a try sometime


----------



## Andy M.

I don't think I'd like relish in my D-eggs.  However, avocado sounds like a natural to me.  Gonna have to try that.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Deviled eggs are not right without sweet pickle relish.
I use it every time I make them.


----------



## CWS4322

No pickle relish here, but I will use some dill pickle juice in the "mash" sometimes. I like to make mine with a touch of anchovy paste, dry mustard, S&P, lemon juice, mayo and a bit of sour cream. My favorite topping is black caviar. I love the "pop" of the caviar in my mouth. But then, I love caviar on just about anything...


----------



## Oldvine

I don't use relish in my deviled eggs.  But I am keenly aware that there are 100s if not thousands of ways to prepare deviled eggs including adding bacon.   So in each cook's kitchen she/he should make their deviled eggs in a manner that they know they will be all gobbled up.   Except during a famine, I wouldn't eat a deviled egg.  My husband would eat a dozen of any put in front of him.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Scatterprime said:


> From my great grandmother on down, everyone in my family has made deviled eggs with pickle relish, usually half and half dill and sweet relish. Recently I have ran into other people who have always had it without. I've tried it, but wasn't real impressed, finding them dry and lacking in flavor (but maybe I just haven't tried the right recipe). So I was hoping all of you could give some feedback as to which way you prefer it and why?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The Chief's Deviled eggs, made almost as my dear mother made them:

6 hard boiled eggs, not overcooked
Miracle Whip Salad Dressing
1 tsp. mustard powder
sweet Pickle Relish
Sweet Hungarian Paprika

Remove the yolks and place into a bowl.  Add enough salad dressing to make a thick paste.  Stir in the mustard powder and let sit for 1 minute.  Taste.  The mustard powder flavor should be there, but not so much as to be bitter.  Add the relish until the yolk mixture is creamy with relish bits throughout.  Fill the egg-whites and sprinkle with papirka.

Oops, I forgot the minced onion, about a tsp. or so added to the yolks.

I've had deviled eggs that were so dry and flavorless, or very heavy with dill relish.  I didn't much like them.

I think that deviled eggs are just what you're used to.  What's great to me might be terrible for you.  What someone else thinks is an amazing deviled egg might be completely terrible to me.  I will eat them, and be polite while I'm doing it.  I might even compliment the cook on the execution.  

My best advice is to make the deviled eggs as you enjoy them.  If someone doesn't like them the way you make them, there's usually other things available to satisfy them at the tray.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Stock Pot

*Onions*

No pickle relish but I do add some minced fresh onions for crunch. That plus mayonnaise, Dijon mustard, cayenne pepper and salt and pepper mixed up with the yokes for the filling and paprika sprinkled on top.


----------



## giggler

I like relish and even a bit of the juice to make the yolks moist without using too much mayo. Depending on my other dishes, I go either dill relish or sweet, as the relish definately makes it sweet or sour. Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Dawgluver

No relish here either, though I bet it's good.  Mine are similar to Stock Pot's and a few others here, mayo, mustard, and paprika.  Will have to try horseradish and Old Bay, maybe avocado, sometime.  A bit of cream cheese sounds good too.  And wasn't it Janet H who puts in a hidden squirt of Srirachi?  Those sound good too.  And now I'm craving deviled eggs...


----------



## Andy M.

We mix the yolks with some garlic powder and some of the juice from the green olive jar then top the filled egg with half an olive.


----------



## Cheryl J

No relish here either. Sometimes I'll add a small spoonful of the brine from either sweet or dill pickles, but not very much.  Basic mixture of mustard and mayo. I top them with either paprika or finely chopped chives.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> No relish here either, though I bet it's good.  Mine are similar to Stock Pot's and a few others here, mayo, mustard, and paprika.  Will have to try horseradish and Old Bay, maybe avocado, sometime.  A bit of cream cheese sounds good too.  *And wasn't it Janet H who puts in a hidden squirt of Sriracha?*  Those sound good too.  And now I'm craving deviled eggs...



Yep, it was Dawg, and I did them that way last time. Just insert the green tip from the bottle and squeeze.They were spectacular, but they didn't look as pretty as hers......


----------



## Dawgluver

Those look wonderful to me...


----------



## tinlizzie

I've tried a few variations, including with relish, but always go back to 

eggs
Hellman's mayonnaise
salt & pepper

best eaten while filling is still warm


----------



## Janet H

No relish but I *always* use pickle juice in my deviled eggs regardless of what decorations or add-ins are present.

egg yolks
dry mustard
Mayo (but not much)
dill pickle juice to achieve the right texture.

The pickle juice delivers a boat load of flavor including salt.


----------



## Mad Cook

A squidge of anchovy paste is good in devilled eggs. 

Having said that, to misquote Shirley Conran, life's too short to stuff eggs.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I was going to say with pickle relish but after seeing all these variations I think I'm going to have to start experimenting. I do know I'm not a fan of the egg yolk mixed with just mayo and s&p. If that's as exciting as it's going to get then I'd rather just eat a hard boiled egg with salt and a glass of milk. The yolk tastes stronger that way.


----------



## jennyema

Wasabi is a favorite


----------



## Aunt Bea

Deviled eggs can also be a heartier addition to a salad plate or picnic if filled with crab, tuna, shrimp, chicken liver pate etc.  

For a picnic I like to use medium sized eggs and sandwich two halves together after they have been filled.

I need to boil a few eggs!


----------



## taxlady

I just add whatever I feel like, okay, there's always mayo and mustard powder, but I usually choose from: garlic powder, onion powder, fresh minced garlic, fresh minced onions, Worcestershire, fish sauce, hot sauce, celery seeds, and allspice. I'm going to have to add horse radish to that list. I usually sprinkle hot paprika on top.

Now I want devilled eggs.


----------



## Kayelle

I once was out of mayo and I used softened butter instead. They were delicious mixed with a little curry powder and fresh snipped chives.


----------



## buckytom

i have a ton of garlic chives in my herb garden on the side of the house. that's another great idea. thanks, k-l.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lots of great ideas.
I will get a tube of anchovy paste.
Any brand recommended?  Anything I should know when purchasing anchovy paste?


----------



## taxlady

Roll_Bones said:


> Lots of great ideas.
> I will get a tube of anchovy paste.
> Any brand recommended?  Anything I should know when purchasing anchovy paste?


I have bought different brands and they were all good. The ingredients were: anchovies, olive oil, salt.


----------



## buckytom

Roll_Bones said:


> Lots of great ideas.
> I will get a tube of anchovy paste.
> Any brand recommended?  Anything I should know when purchasing anchovy paste?




don't mistake it for toothpaste, unless you're a cat.


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> Lots of great ideas.
> I will get a tube of anchovy paste.
> Any brand recommended? Anything I should know when purchasing anchovy paste?


Can't think of anything off-hand. I just pick up whichever make happens to be on the shelf.


----------



## Addie

My girlfriend removed the seeds and dices into small pieces, a cucumber for that crunch. Not as strong as an onion, but almost as crunchy.


----------



## CWS4322

The other thing I like to add every now and again is a squeeze of Wasabi.


----------



## Roll_Bones

buckytom said:


> don't mistake it for toothpaste, unless you're a cat.



My cat does not like fish. 
Its true. She will eat nothing but cat food. And does she eat!



CWS4322 said:


> The other thing I like to add every now and again is a squeeze of Wasabi.



Sounds great.  But my wife despises anything that has that horseradish taste.  I love it.
Thats for goes for mustards too.  She will only eat plain yellow mustard.


----------



## ShannaLee83

My grandma was from France and made her deviled eggs with crab or tiny shrimp, so I grew up never having deviled eggs with relish and think I have only had 2 with relish in them in my life. She never put mustard in hers either, so neither do I.


----------



## CraigC

ShannaLee83 said:


> My grandma was from France and made her deviled eggs with crab or tiny shrimp, so I grew up never having deviled eggs with relish and think I have only had 2 with relish in them in my life. She never put mustard in hers either, so neither do I.



Family tradition is great, but I'm glad I just didn't stick to mine!


----------



## Claire

I'm rarely a fast and solid either/or person when it comes to food.  Why not enjoy it all.  Relish one time, curry another, anchovies maybe next time.  Like anyone else, I have some things I  like just so for tradition's sake, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy the same dish done another way.


----------



## ShannaLee83

My ex mother-in-law was the one who prepared the deviled eggs with relish, mustard and onions. I did not like it and I like everything. I think it was because of growing up with my grandma's eggs. I don't see people serving deviled eggs that much anymore, but I still make them when I can bring them somewhere. I normally get raves for my grandma's deviled eggs.


----------



## CraigC

ShannaLee83 said:


> My ex mother-in-law was the one who prepared the deviled eggs with relish, mustard and onions. I did not like it and I like everything. I think it was because of growing up with my grandma's eggs.* I don't see people serving deviled eggs that much anymore*, but I still make them when I can bring them somewhere. I normally get raves for my grandma's deviled eggs.


 
Ever been to a family gathering in the deep south? BTW, welcome to DC.


----------



## ShannaLee83

Yes. They are a must have for my feast every holiday, but when going to other people's gatherings I don't see them as often. 

And thank you Craig! I am excited to join in some new conversation with new people with simuliar intrests.


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> Ever been to a family gathering in the deep south? BTW, welcome to DC.



Funny as we just discussed this the other day. My wifes family calls egg salad, deviled eggs.  I asked what do you call a deviled egg?  Thats why it was funny.
The souths idea of egg salad is just eggs and mayo.
I am still waiting for the explanation as to what they call a deviled egg if egg salad is deviled egg?



ShannaLee83 said:


> Yes. They are a must have for my feast every holiday, but when going to other people's gatherings I don't see them as often.
> 
> And thank you Craig! I am excited to join in some new conversation with new people with simuliar intrests.



We do have them at most all family gatherings. But I make them.  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## medtran49

Roll_Bones said:


> Funny as we just discussed this the other day. My wifes family calls egg salad, deviled eggs. I asked what do you call a deviled egg? Thats why it was funny.
> The souths idea of egg salad is just eggs and mayo.
> I am still waiting for the explanation as to what they call a deviled egg if egg salad is deviled egg?
> 
> 
> 
> We do have them at most all family gatherings. But I make them. And welcome to the forum!


 
I _think_ maybe it was because of the paprika that was sprinkled on them.  Back in my childhood, other than the eggs, S and P, mayo_, maybe_ some relish and/or onion/green onion depending on who made them, I don't remember seeing anything other than paprika, with maybe an occasional oddball (at the time) slice of olive on top.  Red being the devil's color as deviled eggs were always at church socials.  

Different parts of the south, different families.  Egg salad and deviled eggs were 2 entirely different preparations, although with same ingredients, in the various areas of KY, TN, MS and AL where my mom's family was.  My NC g-mom didn't really cook when we were there other than breakfast.  She wasn't a good cook and was fond of canned veges and roasted meat.

In country parts of MS, lots of people still make them for parties, social events, etc., as I learned from recent experience, with mostly older (50+) ladies doing the cooking.


----------



## Zhizara

I use cayenne sprinkled on top, giving them some heat to make them "devilled".


----------



## CWS4322

Out of curiosity, I decided to look up when the term "deviled" entered the kitchen. It has nothing to do with church socials.


The Food Timeline: history notes--eggs


----------



## CharlieD

I can understand Caviar in my deviled eggs, but pickle relish, that is just too much.
Really it is what you like, what you used to. People forget that you cannot argue about taste. The things that we eat from childhood stay with us for life. When I was a kid in daycare, they used to serve us chopped hearing. My wife always jokes that it is child abuse.


----------



## ShannaLee83

CharlieD said:


> The things that we eat from childhood stay with us for life. When I was a kid in daycare, they used to serve us chopped hearing. My wife always jokes that it is child abuse.


 
They forced me to drink my milk at daycare and right afterwards I would throw up. Every. Single. Day. 

I can't hate milk but love things made with milk.


----------



## CharlieD

ShannaLee83 said:


> They forced me to drink my milk at daycare and right afterwards I would throw up. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> .. .




I had same reaction to cream of wheat.  Even today, when I make it for kids, I feel nauseated ( how do you spell that?) 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> I had same reaction to cream of wheat.  Even today, when I make it for kids, I feel nauseated ( how do you spell that?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



You spelled it correctly, Charlie


----------



## CWS4322

CharlieD said:


> I can understand Caviar in my deviled eggs, but pickle relish, that is just too much.
> Really it is what you like, what you used to. People forget that you cannot argue about taste. The things that we eat from childhood stay with us for life. When I was a kid in daycare, they used to serve us chopped hearing. My wife always jokes that it is child abuse.


I'm with you on the caviar. I love pickled herring--ate that as my road food whenever I drove across ND.


----------



## ShannaLee83

I just saw a recipe for Bacon Jalapeno Deviled Eggs that looked really good.


----------



## CharlieD

Woke up way too early today, turn on the food network, a lady, never seen her before, from MN, was making eggs. She mixed the yolk with some mayo, ah never mind, you can read it right here. It looked really good and I bet tasted incredible.
Steakhouse Deviled Eggs Recipe : Amy Thielen : Food Network


----------



## CWS4322

CharlieD said:


> Woke up way too early today, turn on the food network, a lady, never seen her before, from MN, was making eggs. She mixed the yolk with some mayo, ah never mind, you can read it right here. It looked really good and I bet tasted incredible.
> Steakhouse Deviled Eggs Recipe : Amy Thielen : Food Network


Amy Thielen is a lot of fun to watch--she is about 35 minutes from where my parents are--so when she talks about the Walker Eelpout festival, etc. I've partaken in those events...


----------



## Zhizara

I haven't seen her yet.  Sounds delicious.  What I'm wondering, CharlieD, is how you managed to find Food Network on this early in the morning.  Here in Central Time Zone, it doesn't start broadcasting shows until 8:30 a.m.  Before that is all commercial shows.


----------



## CharlieD

Honestly Z, I have no idea. This was the first and the only time I turned TV on so early. Only because my wife woke up and said that they might have cooking show on in the morning. We both are not interested in watching all the competitions and travelling. Love real cooking.


----------



## ravenwork

*Never pickles in deviled eggs*

Honestly, I love pickles. I make all sorts of pickles from the cucumbers in my garden, naturally fermented kosher dills, sweet gherkins, jalapeno chunks, etc. I love pickles. However, I think any sort of pickled cucumber in a deviled egg recipe is HORRIBLE. From a texture standpoint it is awful. From a color standpoint it is awful. Finally, from a flavor standpoint it is at best a crutch. If you have to rely upon sour to make your deviled eggs flavorful, then you are doing it WRONG. Hey, it's a tempting idea, I get it. I like pickled eggs. I make pickled beet eggs every Summer. I'm Pennsylvania German. But, I don't call pickled eggs deviled eggs. They are apples and oranges, and I don't get those confused either. To me deviled eggs are smoothly textured. The bite, the deviling, comes from a genuine spice. For me that means hot mustard and horseradish. I do put a bit of acid brightness into my filling in the form of sherry vinegar, but the amount does not rise to the level of a pickling. Please leave out the pickle relish or chopped pickles. Whomever initially thought that was a good idea was a dope.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I like to change things up.  I usually use salad dressing instead of mayo, and powdered mistard, with finely minced onion, sweet pickle relish for the crunch, and a little dill weed to ballanc the flavor.  PaPrica makes them pretty.

I have added horseradish, or wasabi powder, and it was tasty.

If you don't try new ideas, how
 can you create new and wonderful things?

Seeeeya;Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Whiskadoodle

For "at home",  not for a party,  (shucks, no surprises for guests), I've mixed in a little horseradish.     I have to mark those ones with a tooth-pick so they don't get mixed up with the plain ones.   Also,  I like black olives slices,  like the color.  Wish they had a crisper texture.  Maybe a little pickle relish should be added with those too.  SO goes all out with the paprika shaker.


----------



## Andy M.

I've seen countless recipes for deviled eggs with all different kinds of ingredients. Many with costly or hard to find ingredients that were the fad of the moment.

Many years ago I tried a simple recipe with just mayonnaise, garlic powder and juice from a jar of pimento stuffed olives. Topped with a half olive and a sprinkle of paprika. It's basic but delicious. I have no desire to try a different recipe.


----------



## taxlady

Don't people distinguish between stuffed eggs and devilled eggs? I figure it has to have something hot to count as devilled eggs - mustard, chili peppers, and horseradish come to mind.


----------



## Kayelle

ravenwork said:


> Honestly, I love pickles. I make all sorts of pickles from the cucumbers in my garden, naturally fermented kosher dills, sweet gherkins, jalapeno chunks, etc. I love pickles. However, I think any sort of pickled cucumber in a deviled egg recipe is *HORRIBLE*. From a texture standpoint it is awful. From a color standpoint it is awful. Finally, from a flavor standpoint it is at best a crutch. If you have to rely upon sour to make your deviled eggs flavorful, then you are doing it *WRONG*. Hey, it's a tempting idea, I get it. I like pickled eggs. I make pickled beet eggs every Summer. I'm Pennsylvania German. But, I don't call pickled eggs deviled eggs. They are apples and oranges, and I don't get those confused either. To me deviled eggs are smoothly textured. The bite, the deviling, comes from a genuine spice. For me that means hot mustard and horseradish. I do put a bit of acid brightness into my filling in the form of sherry vinegar, but the amount does not rise to the level of a pickling. Please leave out the pickle relish or chopped pickles.* Whomever initially thought that was a good idea was a dope.*




I was ok when you said pickles in deviled eggs was HORRIBLE, until the rant continued to making them that way is WRONG and further to anyone who liked them that way is a DOPE. 

Really? Why is it so important to you that I make my deviled eggs the way you say to make them?
I put sweet pickled relish in my eggs because I like them that way, and you can't have any of mine.


----------



## dragnlaw

Hey Kay...  well said! LOL 

Seems to me we've recently had posters who think this forum is like Facebook. They say and make comments without thought nor care to social graces nor to whom they are addressing.  

 Friends can say certain things because they know each other (as best as can be done via the 'net)  having gotten to know them over time.  These first posters are assuming a friendship and intimacy that does not exist and are being rude and insensitive.   

Flippancy should just be ignored and like children, with no attention given them -  they'll go away.

Rudeness on the other hand should be pointed out and corrected, then ignored.
JMHO


----------



## dragnlaw

Back to the subject !

Love Deviled Eggs.  I've never done what most of you seem to do. I have tried certain other ingredients but I much prefer my old way. 

just enough mayo to moisten,
pinch of salt, 
pepper, white is preferable
 pinch of mustard powder, if possible, (or whatever you have from plain yellow to dijon, etc.)

for a tiny crunch factor I use finely chopped scallions, white parts only, green to sprinkle
and a final dusting of paprika - smoked, hot, sweet - which ever one I've grabbed.

Egg Salad on the other hand does have all of the above and plus.  Of course, the eggs are roughly chopped.  The rest of these ingredients have a little bigger chop, more in line with the chopped egg.  I add chopped celery, chopped capers or perhaps some chopped peppercorns, jalapeno, a squirt of lemon juice.

To me - Deviled Eggs are an appetizer/side scooped up and eaten in about two bites. It is always the egg white stuffed with its yolks and a variety of extras but they must still be fairly smooth and creamy.
Egg Salad is just that - a Salad.  Served on a bed of lettuce, used as a filling in a sandwich, etc.  Chunks of recognizable extras.

and now I really really have a craving - but all my eggs are too fresh to boil...  trip to the store just breaks my heart when I have my own chicken's eggs in the fridge! LOL


----------



## Kayelle

medtran49 said:


> *I think maybe it was because of the paprika that was sprinkled on them.  Back in my childhood, other than the eggs, S and P, mayo, maybe some relish and/or onion/green onion depending on who made them, I don't remember seeing anything other than paprika, with maybe an occasional oddball (at the time) slice of olive on top.  Red being the devil's color as deviled eggs were always at church socials.  *
> 
> Different parts of the south, different families.  Egg salad and deviled eggs were 2 entirely different preparations, although with same ingredients, in the various areas of KY, TN, MS and AL where my mom's family was.  My NC g-mom didn't really cook when we were there other than breakfast.  She wasn't a good cook and was fond of canned veges and roasted meat.
> 
> In country parts of MS, lots of people still make them for parties, social events, etc., as I learned from recent experience, with mostly older (50+) ladies doing the cooking.




Actually, my grandmother (a true blue southern "Church Lady") always called them  stuffed eggs as she said she'd never have anything to do with the Devil.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> Actually, my grandmother (a true blue southern "Church Lady") always called them  stuffed eggs as she *said she'd never have anything to do with the Devil.*



My Great-Aunt Jeanette would "harumph", my Great-Aunt Harriet would giggle and my Great-Aunt Marjorie would more than likely be the instigator.  Don't remember where Gramma stood while her sisters carried on - probably in the kitchen cutting a square in an orange for me to shove a sugar cube in and suck out the juices thru it.


----------



## Pellice

My Mom made them without. But I use my go-to "Famous Dave's Spicy Pickle Chips, " cut up because I like that they add both sweet and spicy flavor.


----------



## CharlieD

Relish on deviled eggs? Never heard of such thing. Caviar, that is what you must have on deviled eggs. 

In all the truth you can have whatever you like or want. Personally I do not like relish period.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Actually, my grandmother (a true blue southern "Church Lady") always called them  stuffed eggs as she said she'd never have anything to do with the Devil.




Funny, ou mentioned this. But that is what they were called in russian if yo translate.


----------



## Kayelle

Right on *Charlie*! I love caviar on stuffed eggs, and no I wouldn't add relish in that case.
Now I have to get some caviar...I already have eggs.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Right on *Charlie*! I love caviar on stuffed eggs, and no I wouldn't add relish in that case.
> Now I have to get some caviar...I already have eggs.





[emoji1303][emoji6]
Do you have Russian store nearby?


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> [emoji1303][emoji6]
> *Do you have Russian store nearby?*




Not hardly Charlie. What would you recommend that's not too terribly pricey? 

I could most likely get it online somewhere.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Not hardly Charlie. What would you recommend that's not too terribly pricey?
> 
> I could most likely get it online somewhere.


Small capers have a similar briny pop of flavor. So do the pickled mustard seeds I mentioned earlier. They're very easy to make and they last a long time.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Small capers have a similar briny pop of flavor. So do the pickled mustard seeds I mentioned earlier. They're very easy to make and they last a long time.




Those are good ideas too *GG. Kathleen *also mentioned the other day pickling fresh coriander seeds too. 

Oh noooooo...there's the dreaded "pickled" word again.  Ducking and running...


----------



## Kayelle

I bought a $10, 2 oz. jar of caviar at the grocery so now I'm all set. I've used it before and since it's all I've ever had, it's fine for me. 

Tell me *Charlie.*..do you use it just on top or also with the yolk mixture?
I'm making them tonight...


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> I bought a $10, 2 oz. jar of caviar at the grocery so now I'm all set. I've used it before and since it's all I've ever had, it's fine for me.
> 
> Tell me *Charlie.*..do you use it just on top or also with the yolk mixture?
> I'm making them tonight...




We had them with our dinner tonight. I had to wing it so I mixed a little of the caviar with the yolks, added Kewpie mayo, a little Dijon some celery seed, and topped each with a generous amount caviar. They were just delicious if you like that sort of thing!!  Glad we still have lots more.


----------



## taxlady

Looks great Kayelle.


----------



## Kathleen

Those look really tasty, Kayelle.  I like eggs, and it is pretty difficult to mix things in them to the point where I would not eat them.  I think the pickled coriander would be tasty in them.  Now, I am craving eggs!  If I make them, I will give it a try and get back to you!


----------



## Kathleen

*Reporting out*

So I made some "deviled" eggs with the pickled coriander.  The pickled coriander has a surprisingly fresh cilantro taste with a bit of a pop when bitten.  I really like it.  To the egg yolks, I added mashed avocado, spring onion, pickled coriander seed, sour cream and Tapatio (hot sauce.)  It really needed a bit of lime.  Salt was not needed.  The pickled coriander has a lot of salt.  I liked this a lot.  My taste-tester was not taken, but he does not like avocados.  

I could easily see myself making these again!


----------



## GotGarlic

That sounds great, Kathleen!


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> I bought a $10, 2 oz. jar of caviar at the grocery so now I'm all set. I've used it before and since it's all I've ever had, it's fine for me.
> 
> Tell me *Charlie.*..do you use it just on top or also with the yolk mixture?
> I'm making them tonight...



I use red caviar, aka salmon row, and i use only on the top.

Looks really nice.


----------



## RCJoe

My Grand Mother made hers like this.  And they disappeared much faster than those made with mayo and sweet relish. 

Hard cooked yolks in a mixing bowl.  Add softened real butter and mix until it becomes a stiff paste.  Season with white pepper, turmeric, and a few drops of vinegar.  (to taste...this is subjective)  Then add some yellow prepared mustard and mix until it is a soft paste that can easily be packed into the hard cooked egg white.   If you wish to dust the finished eggs with paprika it will add to the eye appeal.  

This filling is solid and not likely to run or drip on anyone's clothing.  Important  
in the "hospitaltiy"  aspect.   No matter how good your food(s) are, if your guest
can't eat and enjoy without getting it on themselves (or their kids doing the same) the event may not receive much acclaim from those present.


----------



## GotGarlic

One of my book club friends tops hers with smoked paprika. It was an unexpected hit of deliciousness


----------



## CharlieD

GotGarlic said:


> One of my book club friends tops hers with smoked paprika. It was an unexpected hit of deliciousness



If i d not have caviar that is what I do too. Never thought of that being special. i thought everybody does it, looks pretty, red on yellow.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> If i d not have caviar that is what I do too. Never thought of that being special. i thought everybody does it, looks pretty, red on yellow.



Most people use regular, not smoked, paprika.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> If i d not have caviar that is what I do too. Never thought of that being special. i thought everybody does it, looks pretty, red on yellow.





taxlady said:


> Most people use regular, not smoked, paprika.


Yes, smoked paprika is different from from sweet paprika. That's why it was unexpected - I thought it was the sweet kind, but it wasn't.


----------



## Kayelle

Kathleen said:


> So I made some "deviled" eggs with the pickled coriander.  The pickled coriander has a surprisingly fresh cilantro taste with a bit of a pop when bitten.  I really like it.  To the egg yolks, I added mashed avocado, spring onion, pickled coriander seed, sour cream and Tapatio (hot sauce.)  It really needed a bit of lime.  Salt was not needed.  The pickled coriander has a lot of salt.  I liked this a lot.  My taste-tester was not taken, but he does not like avocados.
> 
> I could easily see myself making these again!


They look wonderful Kathleen can I choose one to munch on? Love your ideas, and just a little avocado too. The color is really nice.




CharlieD said:


> I use red caviar, aka salmon row, and i use only on the top.
> 
> Looks really nice.




I'll keep that in mind Charlie when I use up my black caviar. How long will it keep refrigerated in the jar? I sure won't be able to tell by smell or looks.  By the way, the leftover eggs were not as pretty the next day as the black caviar liquid had bled into the yolks mixture and tops. They were still delicious but I wouldn't make them the day before for a party.



RCJoe said:


> My Grand Mother made hers like this.  And they disappeared much faster than those made with mayo and sweet relish.
> 
> Hard cooked yolks in a mixing bowl.  Add softened real butter and mix until it becomes a stiff paste.  Season with white pepper, turmeric, and a few drops of vinegar.  (to taste...this is subjective)  Then add some yellow prepared mustard and mix until it is a soft paste that can easily be packed into the hard cooked egg white.   If you wish to dust the finished eggs with paprika it will add to the eye appeal.
> 
> This filling is solid and not likely to run or drip on anyone's clothing.  Important
> in the "hospitaltiy"  aspect.   No matter how good your food(s) are, if your guest
> can't eat and enjoy without getting it on themselves (or their kids doing the same) the event may not receive much acclaim from those present.




I like your grandma's ingredients. I've made some with soft butter instead of mayo and they were delicious. Actually I seldom make them the same way twice. It keeps them interesting.


----------



## taxlady

KL, if you want to make those devilled eggs for a party, go ahead and make them the day before. Just don't add the caviar until you are about to serve them.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> KL, if you want to make those devilled eggs for a party, go ahead and make them the day before. Just don't add the caviar until you are about to serve them.




Yep that would work if I was only using it on top. 

Wait, I could have the plastic bag all loaded with the yolk mixture the night before. Then I'll add the caviar to it before I've snipped the bag corner and fill the next day. 
Geeze, who am I kidding? There won't be any fun food parties for a long long time.


----------



## taxlady

I would skip the caviar in the egg mix and put all of it on top.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I would skip the caviar in the egg mix and put all of it on top.




But then if anyone noticed the black specks in the filling they could move on.


----------



## Katie H

Sometimes I make ours with mashed avocado and bacon bits.  Pretty darned good.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> I would skip the caviar in the egg mix and put all of it on top.



This will sound weird from someone who doesn't care for caviar but if I _did_ I would want it to be noticeable, brought to the fore so to speak, especially for the effort and expense. Put it on top!



Kayelle said:


> But then if anyone noticed the black specks in the filling they could move on.



Yup, I would definitely 'move on', _yechhh_ - is that growing?


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> They look wonderful Kathleen can I choose one to munch on? Love your ideas, and just a little avocado too. The color is really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep that in mind Charlie when I use up my black caviar. How long will it keep refrigerated in the jar? I sure won't be able to tell by smell or looks.  By the way, the leftover eggs were not as pretty the next day as the black caviar liquid had bled into the yolks mixture and tops. They were still delicious but I wouldn't make them the day before for a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your grandma's ingredients. I've made some with soft butter instead of mayo and they were delicious. Actually I seldom make them the same way twice. It keeps them interesting.





Is it a real black caviar? Sturgeon?
No matter. Doesn’t less long. It dries out.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> Is it a real black caviar? Sturgeon?
> No matter. Doesn’t less long. It dries out.




Nope, just grocery store $5 oz. Charlie. I found the answer ..





> Once opened it must be stored in a refrigerator, and will go bad within 30 days if sealed in a container.


----------



## Kathleen

Kayelle said:


> They look wonderful Kathleen can I choose one to munch on? Love your ideas, and just a little avocado too. The color is really nice.



Take your pick!  I used a little avocado because I did want the egg flavor along with the ting of guacamole flavor.  I got that, but....truly....lime would have made it perfect.  

Also, thank you.  I like experimenting with flavors and food.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Nope, just grocery store $5 oz. Charlie. I found the answer ..



Yeah, I don't think it will less 30 days. Maybe as far as not being spoiled, but it drys faster than that.


----------



## Janet H

I never use relish in deviled eggs  - it's a texture thing. It makes the filling lumpy and it won't pipe well.  Instead I use pickle juice, mustard, mayo and maybe a little salt (depends on the pickle juice).  Simple.

Pipe into the egg in a lovely swirl or star and then add toppings to gussy up the presentation. Sliced olives, maybe a chard of smoked salmon and a caper, cilantro leaves and a slice of pickled, red cherry pepper and my favorite - squeeze siracha into the stuffing so it's hidden and then decorate with a slice of jalapeno


----------



## Kayelle

Janet H said:


> I never use relish in deviled eggs  - it's a texture thing. It makes the filling lumpy and it won't pipe well.  Instead I use pickle juice, mustard, mayo and maybe a little salt (depends on the pickle juice).  Simple.
> 
> Pipe into the egg in a lovely swirl or star and then add toppings to gussy up the presentation. Sliced olives, maybe a chard of smoked salmon and a caper, cilantro leaves and a slice of pickled, red cherry pepper *and my favorite - squeeze siracha into the stuffing so it's hidden and then decorate with a slice of jalapeno *




*Janet I'll never forget your spectacular eggs from 2014... Just fabulous!*


----------



## Just Cooking

I so appreciate talent..  

Ross


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

This is both on, and off topic.  I ate sushi for the first time in Tacoma Washington, with my youngest daughter who took me to a sushi bar.  The sushi was incredible, and I thoroughly the tine golden, and red caviar that topped the sushi.  It had a wonderful pop, without being too fishy.  I'm thinking this type of caviar would be a great little topping on deviled eggs.  I don't know where, what, or how to purchase it.  I don't even know whether it's sold as row, or caviar.  anyone familiar with this stuff?

Seeeeeya;Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> This is both on, and off topic.  I ate sushi for the first time in Tacoma Washington, with my youngest daughter who took me to a sushi bar.  The sushi was incredible, and I thoroughly the tine golden, and red caviar that topped the sushi.  It had a wonderful pop, without being too fishy.  I'm thinking this type of caviar would be a great little topping on deviled eggs.  I don't know where, what, or how to purchase it.  I don't even know whether it's sold as row, or caviar.  anyone familiar with this stuff?
> 
> Seeeeeya;Chief Longwind of the North



Were the eggs tiny like Russian caviar or larger, like salmon caviar?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Tiny
  Never have had the opportunity to try Russian Caviar.  Someday, before I die, I hope.

Seeeeya; Chief longwind of the North.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> I bought a $10, 2 oz. jar of caviar at the grocery so now I'm all set. I've used it before and since it's all I've ever had, it's fine for me.
> 
> Tell me *Charlie.*..do you use it just on top or also with the yolk mixture?
> I'm making them tonight...





Kayelle said:


> We had them with our dinner tonight. I had to wing it so I mixed a little of the caviar with the yolks, added Kewpie mayo, a little Dijon some celery seed, and topped each with a generous amount caviar. They were just delicious if you like that sort of thing!!  Glad we still have lots more.





Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> This is both on, and off topic.  I ate sushi for the first time in Tacoma Washington, with my youngest daughter who took me to a sushi bar.  The sushi was incredible, and I thoroughly the tine golden, and red caviar that topped the sushi.  It had a wonderful pop, without being too fishy.  I'm thinking this type of caviar would be a great little topping on deviled eggs.  I don't know where, what, or how to purchase it.  I don't even know whether it's sold as row, or caviar. * anyone familiar with this stuff?*
> 
> Seeeeeya;Chief Longwind of the North



*The above are just two of the many posts here on caviar Chief..
*


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> This is both on, and off topic.  I ate sushi for the first time in Tacoma Washington, with my youngest daughter who took me to a sushi bar.  The sushi was incredible, and I thoroughly the tine golden, and red caviar that topped the sushi.  It had a wonderful pop, without being too fishy.  I'm thinking this type of caviar would be a great little topping on deviled eggs.  I don't know where, what, or how to purchase it.  I don't even know whether it's sold as row, or caviar.  anyone familiar with this stuff?
> 
> Seeeeeya;Chief Longwind of the North


They should be easy to find in a good grocery store. An Asian store would have these, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...I don't know where, what, or how to purchase it.  I don't even know whether it's sold as row, or caviar.  anyone familiar with this stuff?...


I wasn't familiar, so I did a little googling. I learned that *caviar* can be used for only sturgeon eggs. Eggs from any other fish must be called *roe*. While sturgeon eggs are also roe, eggs from salmon and other fish cannot be called caviar.

I probably muddled that all up, so you can read the whole story here:

Understanding Caviar: A Guide to Caviar Grades

I also learned that the real stuff is completely out of my price range.


----------



## taxlady

I did some internet searching and it seems that the red caviar is from salmon. The big eggs are from chum salmon and the other types of salmon have varying sizes of eggs. Here's an article that talks about it.


----------



## Kathleen

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Tiny
> Never have had the opportunity to try Russian Caviar.  Someday, before I die, I hope.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief longwind of the North.



Perhaps it is tobiko....or flying fish roe?  Generally, I find it at the local Asian market and love it.  The little crunch and mild taste is a wonderful addition to the rolls.  

https://californiacaviar.com/product/tobiko-roe/


----------



## Souschef

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Tiny
> Never have had the opportunity to try Russian Caviar.  Someday, before I die, I hope.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief longwind of the North.




When I was on my Trans Siberian Railroad trip, we were treated to a caviar and vodka reception in St. Basil's cathedral in Moscow's Red Square. It was excellent. It was also before the prices went through the roof.


----------



## dragnlaw

I can remember my parents saying that Caviar was special/expensive and I'm talking about the 50's.


----------

